

Show HN: We Just Re-Launched BurningManRides.com for 2012 - jasonshen
http://burningmanrides.com/?2012

======
stkrzysiak
Cool, I've always wondered why there is nothing like this for general rides.
Why niche on burning man, why not a general ride board?

~~~
jasonshen
Hey stkryzsiak - funny you should mention that. The company behind
BurningManRides.com, Ridejoy (where I'm a co-founder) is something like a
"general ride board".

We make it easy and fast to match with friendly people going your way. We're
mostly on the West Coast right now but growing quickly. Check us out at:
<http://ridejoy.com>

------
bravura
Are you concerned about the BORG making a trademark claim? They are very
protective of the trademark.

~~~
jasonshen
I think it really depends on the service. We've always been upfront with the
Burning Man organization about what we're doing and we don't make any kind of
profit on the site. Given that it definitely provides value for their
attendees, we've been in their good graces so far.

------
jrzhang
I can imagine some pretty interesting car rides with Burning Man regulars.

------
Spoom
Your descriptions are in a very light grey against a white background; nearly
invisible, consider increasing the contrast. Other than that, looks useful.

~~~
jasonshen
Thanks for the feedback. It's a careful tradeoff between scannability (when
browsing, you don't actually want that description text too visible) and
readability (when you settle in on a ride you ARE interested)

Having said that, we're going to try making that text slightly darker and see
if that makes the overall experience better.

~~~
sadga
Mouseover on an entry should make the grey foreground darker, instead of
making the white background darker.

If you are going for scannability, repeating "Sign up to see if you have any
mutual friends on Facebook" in bold blue on every entry is hurting you much
worse.

------
jayliew
Go RideJoy - amazing team!

~~~
scarmig
Indeed. I've only met Kalvin and Jason, but really great, smart people
(though, remember to always read the latter's blog with a very open and
generous mind =) )

------
venturebros
I've noticed this and RideJoy is filled with dummy accounts. What happens when
someone wants to use the service and tries to get a ride from one of those
dummy accounts?

~~~
ridejoy
Interesting, we've read a lot of untrue things about us in comment threads
before, but this is a first :) we've never created dummy accounts/posts before
(though we know it worked well for Reddit! <3 Alexis).

Can you reply here or email us at team at ridejoy and let us know what posts
you're talking about? Much appreciated!

(We currently don't even let users post rides without a photo, so I'm racking
my brain to figure out what you're thinking are dummy accounts...)

------
ericingram
<http://zimride.com> is great too.

